
Send Charts in emails - kawadhiya21
http://codeoldschool.blogspot.com/2017/04/send-google-charts-in-email.html
======
mattnumbe
At least when AI takes over we'll still have our precious horseradish cookies!

~~~
kawadhiya21
+1 on that

